# Trolling river mouths in april



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Is trolling the river mouths in mid to late april a viable option to catch the steelhead going back out to the lake. A buddy is wanting to try and target them and walleye so I was thinking of trolling the vermillion river from the docks to the lake and around that area hoping to catch them on their way back out but not sure of exact timing or if they will be feeding like when they run in the fall 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asp235 (11 mo ago)

Yes they are. I’ll send you a text later…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Years ago we did that at the mouth of the grand river, we trolled spoons or plugs , it was just before Easter , depends on how fast the water warms up in the rivers to send them back out to the lake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Definitely viable, just be careful, for two reasons, first make sure no anglers are in the area where you are trolling as in Spring there are a lot of wading anglers, and that's a pain to untangle haha. And more importantly, if you don't want to keep extremely colored fish you may want to pass up, as you will catch a lot of fish near-death trolling in spring on their way back out and they may die from the fight.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well be fishing from the boat docks to the mouth I'd the river and around the break walls then prolly slide over to ruggles reef to try for some walleye. Hopefully get a mixed bag. They never caught steelhead before so just one or 2 would make them happy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

jmyers8 said:


> Well be fishing from the boat docks to the mouth I'd the river and around the break walls then prolly slide over to ruggles reef to try for some walleye. Hopefully get a mixed bag. They never caught steelhead before so just one or 2 would make them happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just make sure if you plan on not keeping them to unhook them in the water so they have a better chance of survival, post spawn fish are really fragile


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tip I will do that 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

jmyers8 said:


> Thanks for the tip I will do that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just something I have picked up fishing for steelhead and wading. People forget they have a protective slime layer that can get taken off if you aren't careful. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

also if you are releasing them, change your treble hooks out to singles. When they roll in the net, you can get them off fast them out of the net faster. The singles are easier on the fish too.

Best,
Rickerd


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

rickerd said:


> The singles are easier on the fish too.


Also a barbless single hook is a lot easier to get out of your finger, your ear, or your butt (it eventually happens to all of us).


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

smath said:


> Also a barbless single hook is a lot easier to get out of your finger, your ear, or your butt (it eventually happens to all of us).


We can only ask so much of people who use bait or treble hooks to catch a trout
"That's tongue and cheek for goodness sake!"

Rickerd


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

If there is anyone here that is knowledgeable to this it's @FishIgo


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> If there is anyone here that is knowledgeable to this it's @FishIgo


Yes they can be caught near the river mouths and up the rivers ! Just remember right now with the water temps as low as they are keep your speed down 1.7/18 GPS ! Same lures as fall just keep switching till you find what color
And lure they want !


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

smath said:


> Also a barbless single hook is a lot easier to get out of your finger, your ear, or your butt (it eventually happens to all of us).


Absolutely especially when releasing the fish barbless singles you can get out in a few moments and save alot of time. I use barbless circle hooks when float fishing and when using minnows and it makes my life so much easier!


----------

